# Does Uber first charge us the Safe Rider & Airport fees, then gives it back at the end of the week?



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a new Uber driver coming over from Lyft and I noticed that Uber would immediately charge me the $1.00 Safe Rider fee, then the $3.85 airport (SFO) fee. However, when I see my weekly statement, it looks like they gave that back to me for a net $0. Am I reading this correctly? If so, then their fees are just like Lyft then.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I've never been charged an airport fee so I can't really give you an answer for that. But as for the SRF, you will not be getting that back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You do not get the SRF. I drive UberX and get 80% after the first dollar. For example: pax pays 6, I get 4.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

I just don't understand my pay statements. It shows $1.00 SRF fare, then ($1.00) deduction, so that to me appears as a net $0.00. Is that how your pay statements look like?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, it is a net zero, meaning you never get it until your 1099 has it and then you reduce your (on paper) earnings by it; it is never sent to your bank account. It is Uber math.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

I deduct $1.00 from every trip then take 20% from what is left and it matches UBERS totals.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber keeps the SRF fee/tax right out of the "minimum fare" You don't get it back, and make sure you deduct it from your 1099 when you do your taxes!

You only get airport fees or tolls back when you pay them out of pocket or with your personal transponder... otherwise uber keeps it, again make sure you don't pay taxes on the gross fare figure.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber doesn't charge the driver anything. They charge the rider for the whole thing, then pay the driver his share.

Some things like SRF are shown as positive and negative, so they cancel each other out.

There is no such thing as charging the driver a fee and paying it back later in the week.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> I deduct $1.00 from every trip then take 20% from what is left and it matches UBERS totals.


This is exactly how it is. Over here they charge even more - $1.75 instead of a dollar.
Somebody needs to sue Uber for confusing drivers on their statements- put one dollar, took one dollar and seems like $0. No, they take that money and never give it back. 
Just look at the amount you get after all the fees and you will see they never give it back to you .


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Uber doesn't charge the driver anything. They charge the rider for the whole thing, then pay the driver his share.
> 
> Some things like SRF are shown as positive and negative, so they cancel each other out.
> 
> There is no such thing as charging the driver a fee and paying it back later in the week.


Why are you confusing everybody ? You know it's not true. You want me to show you my contract where Uber says they charge me and not passenger?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Here. 3. Safe Ride Fee. Look at it and say WHO will be charged ? The word that I see is "You".
Not Uber, not passenger. You.


----------



## Lautreamont (Dec 2, 2015)

I drive in a city where Uber takes 25 percent of my earnings - that's what I was told when I signed on (UberX). However, Uber takes more like 33 percent and I have yet to get a clear explanation from them as to how they get away with that. Does anyone know if this is legal and if any lawsuits are in the works?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Word of the mouth will bring them down, they will force to raise rates and charge less drivers. People joined because they heard from friends you can keep 80% . Now everybody complains about Uber because they get to keep only 50-65 %. Will anybody recommend Uber to family or friends ? No. Sure weekend warriors will drive almost for nothing. But with the huge customer base they have, they need full-time drivers too. And there are less and less of them.


----------



## thyine (Jan 11, 2016)

Lautreamont said:


> I drive in a city where Uber takes 25 percent of my earnings - that's what I was told when I signed on (UberX). However, Uber takes more like 33 percent and I have yet to get a clear explanation from them as to how they get away with that. Does anyone know if this is legal and if any lawsuits are in the works?


Your charged it because you agreed to it... its 25% commission on the fare the booking fee is additional... the fee gets billed to the pax and immediately deducted, uber then reports the total including all fees as your "income" on your 1099, so you report the fee and commissions as expenses.

ie fare is $5 uber takes 25% of this, pax gets charged $5 plus booking fee =$6.95, uber reports this total as your income. you will deduct 1.95 booking fee and 1.25 commission to show a gross income of 3.75. That's why the fares are different in app compared to the pay statements.


----------

